# My dog hates the new pup, hates it hates it hates it



## Guest

And its been a hard few days. 
Older dog is 10 yr old neutered bitch and is displaying seriously concerning aggression towards the pup...10 wk old male. Shes growling, snarling, baring the teeth, hair standing on her back etc. This has meant effectively the house being divided in two at the minute, with all
movements being carefully managed. Even opening a door to go to another room is a task.

Has anyone else had this before, and how was it resolved? I know it will take time but if anyone has any tips or advice I would love to hear it right now.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys, 47 views and not a word of encouragement


----------



## cinnamontoast

My 7 year old whole dog hated the pups for the first few weeks, worryingly aggressive! It took careful introductions, pups in a cage and the big dog got time away from them and was always supervised with them.

Your older girl is basically teaching the pup manners but must be supervised closely so she doesn't hurt him. I strongly advise a cage so the older dog can see but not harm the youngster and gets used to his presence without being able to get to him.

Edit: just seen your second comment. Patience! Some people will have no idea what to do/say. If you send me your email address, I'll send you a puppy and crate training guide someone I know wrote. Very helpful.


----------



## Guest

Yeah i have a cage, otherwise i seriously fear the pup would be dead right now. 
Its pretty bad. How long did it take, how did you manage it, and whats your older dog like now?


----------



## kate_7590

We had this problem with Simba when we first brought Nala home. He went for her a few times which was really scary.
She has her own crate which she sleeps in and for when we go out so they arent left on their own, just incase.

Has your older girl ever been around other dogs? What is she like with strange dogs/ puppies out of the house?
What is she like in the garden with puppy?

Can you see that there are any things that cause particular reactions from her? Feed times/ when pup is playing/ getting attention from you etc?


ETA- We have had Nala for 6 weeks tomorrow and although we still have to keep an eye on Simba with her, they now play together and he teases her with toys until she plays 'tug' with him, so hes much much better with her, its just taken a bit of time and a lot of perseverance


----------



## Ariana1985

My foster dog was atacking the pup -as time moved on they seem to calm down -she was with us few weeks only ,
But it takes time ;-)
I suppose every new dog no matter if its an adult or puppy you bring in the house shuld be started off with caerfull introduction on neutral ground (not home)


----------



## Symone

I suggest crating the puppy and bringing the adult dog in the same room, play with the adult to show her that you will still have time for her. 
Slowly introduce the puppy in to play, but make sure that the puppy is closer to you. Watch the adult for typical signs which show aggression : Licking her lips, lips flaring, snarling. (I'm not too sure what others are, google them?)
The second she shows any of these signs remove your puppy from play.


----------



## Moobli

Sorry to hear you are having problems.

How is your bitch normally with other dogs? Has she actually made contact with the pup - ie bitten him? Or is it more noise and bluster? How is the pup reacting?

I have experienced this once. My GSD bitch had been an only dog for three years when I introduced a BC pup. Initially, she hated him and was aggressive towards him whenever he tried to approach her - she never actually bit him though. It took a good week or so, but she did learn to accept him and then they actually became the best of friends. 

I agree with the post about keeping your pup separate in a crate when you can't supervise. Make sure your bitch is still getting plenty of attention from you and anyone else in the household, and visitors who come to the house. 

You could also try to make a more positive association with having the puppy around - ie click and reward when your bitch is behaving in a calm and non-aggressive fasion around the pup.

Good luck, I know how upsetting it can be.


----------



## Guest

Kate....... the pup even breathing is triggering aggression from older dog. There is no way i could even chance them really being out in the garden, had them out in garden a few days ago, both on leash, one on each side of me, not so bad i thought..... then lunge, snarl, snap, attack just because the pup kinda walked towards her. If the pup is on my knee its fine, but the minute he is put down on the floor , walking, moving etc then thats when the real aggression kicks in. If the pup is in the cage and the bitch comes into kitchen its ok until the pup moves or makes a sound, then again aggression. I would say its nervous aggression actually.


----------



## jonb

shelly11 said:


> Thanks guys, 47 views and not a word of encouragement


sorry i can`t be any help,we recently got a pup and we were worried about Mollie our asbodog being horrible to her,but Mollie has just shown her boundaries,she has flipped her over in the field,nipped her a few times,growled a lot,but now 5weeks on,they`re gettin on ok
Mollie is the boss and Meg knows this


----------



## Beth17

Although my boy wasn't excessively aggressive and going for the Sam he definitely didn't like him going near him, touching him or playing around him. He would grumble, bark and snap at Sam and he also had hackles up.

I was quite worried at first but what worked for us was supervision at all times just to be on the safe side and making the puppy fun to be around so lots of tasty treats if Oscar showed appropriate behaviour. Oscar was able to escape upstairs away from Sam and toys were played with under supervision. 

Oscar slowly came around to tolerating him around but didn't initiate any play for a couple of weeks and in fact it is only now at around 8-9 months old that he lets Sam lay on him and barge over him when he's settled down and will share his toys nicely. Even now they are watched if they have anything high value as Oscar can be a bit of a git.

Looking back it seems to me that he simply didn't know what to do with this little annoying puppy but as Sam got older and Oscars routine was kept the same he did come round.

Stick with it and hopefully with time your eldest should start accepting the puppy.


----------



## catz4m8z

Maybe you could post in the behaviour section also, in case someone there has some advice?
Ive had my puppy home for nearly 4 weeks now and it did take a couple of weeks for the worst of the aggression to be over. Only one of the dogs really liked him after a couple of days and the other 2 would growl and snap at him if he got too close. Also there have been a couple of 'attacks' which looked and sounded nasty but only resulted in a scared puppy covered in slobber rather then any injury.
Hopefully with more time your dog will get used to the puppy...(it can be disheartening when everybody else seems to introduce a new pup with no problems and its like world war 3 in your house!!).


----------



## cinnamontoast

Brig doesn't care about other dogs and never really had much to do with others. He's very laid back but was very bonded with his brother who died aged 7 hence the pups.

He now tolerates the youngsters but sometimes tells them to get lost. He doesn't want to be cuddled with them but will sometimes let them or seek out a snuggle. It took several weeks before we could let them together. We did tell him off lots when he growled and snapped at them. Looking back, he was teaching them manners and we should have let him do so but I was too scared of him injuring them.

Two years on, they're fine but for the first six months, the cage was in use when we weren't in the room.

Note the slight distance between Brig (liver and white) and the pups.










See sig pic with one of the pups. They love him, he prefers our company.


----------



## kate_7590

Oh dear 
So your girl is aggressive towards the puppy while he is in the crate?

Can you describe what sort of aggression, is she actually trying to attack him through the cage or is she standing by it growling/ staring?

Im not an expert by any means and Im sure there are many many people who will have better advice than me but I would suggest maybe clicker training with both..do you have a crate for your girl/ could you crate her?

I would sit near the crate with the girl while pup is in the crate and click and treat everytime she looks away/ gives you some signal that shows she is relaxed around him.
Also you could crate your girl and show her that puppy is allowed to roam the room also, maybe have a little play with puppy then return him to his crate and reward girly for good/ acceptable behaviour by letting her out and playing and treating her 

Would this be possible?


----------



## Gemmaa

I definitely wouldn't put the older dog on a lead, let her roam around so that she can get away from the puppy if she wants to.


----------



## Guest

Shes trying to attack through the cage, 

oh dear it seems that actually typing that and admitting its so difficult has made me cry


----------



## Goblin

shelly11 said:


> Thanks guys, 47 views and not a word of encouragement


For future reference, comments like that after only 20 minutes mean I am less likely to answer. 47 people viewing means nothing if they cannot give practical advice based on experience or do you want poor advice just so long as it's quickly given?


----------



## kate_7590

How long have you had the puppy?


----------



## Guest

Goblin said:


> For future reference, comments like that after only 20 minutes mean I am less likely to answer. 47 people viewing means nothing if they cannot give practical advice based on experience or do you want poor advice just so long as it's quickly given?


Well to be honest what I wanted was a big hug and someone to say there there it will be okay but in the absence of that I probably just wanted acknowledgement. Hence my seemingly inpatience tone, did'nt mean to be, just feeling a bit fragile (


----------



## Aloobah

I know it might be a hard thing to hear, but if your dog really hates the pup that much then maybe you should consider finding the pup a new home for its own safety.


----------



## jonb

hopefully they will sort it out,it was pretty scarey when we first got Meg,Mollie just getting growling at her,it wasn`t until the first `nip` that we realized she was showing her `boundaries`no marks just a howling pup
we have 3 cats and they take so much from Meg(one sleeps with her now)but they do show her who`s boss
ahh Poor Meg,but she loves Mollie and the cats and Mollie despite herself picks balls up and drops them for her


----------



## cinnamontoast

shelly11 said:


> Well to be honest what I wanted was a big hug and someone to say there there it will be okay but in the absence of that I probably just wanted acknowledgement. Hence my seemingly inpatience tone, did'nt mean to be, just feeling a bit fragile (


It probably will be ok, eventually. I really thought I'd have to give away the pups, Brig was really violent towards them. You need to re-introduce them carefully and if you had the bitch from a pup and thisis the first time she's had to share her home, give her tons of time and room to escape.


----------



## LauraLou

This happened with my mums two dogs. She got a puppy when her dog was 11 and she was having none of it! But once everything had settled down (and it did take quite a while) they loved eachother to bits and were always cuddling, we just left them to it as she wouldn't have done any damage, but I wouldn't do that if you think puppy is at risk.


----------



## IncaThePup

I have 11 and half yr old BC cross called Inca, whose always been only dog, then got a BC puppy (JJ) in November. 

Inca was very nasty with JJ at first even jumped on him a few times..snarled and growled even when he wasn't coming near her just running in and out of his bed with his toys.

I keep them separate when they are having food (I fed them breakfast in treat toys) Inca is used to having hers in the lounge so JJ has the kitchen as its the next biggest room with plenty of room for him to chase his treatball around. 

Inca improved when he could start coming for walks with us and have got them walking side by side. I haven't let him off yet as I know he will just pester her.

I used to try and let them in garden together but JJ just wanted to play when he saw her and she was just snarling and snapping so let them out for a wee seperately for now. 

I have them both on sofa next to me one on each side sharing pom bar teddy crisps but as soon as they gone Inca wants to go to bed out of his way. 

I keep Inca's routine same she still sleeps on my bed, JJ sleeps in a crate in the kitchen.


----------



## Twiggy

shelly11 said:


> Well to be honest what I wanted was a big hug and someone to say there there it will be okay but in the absence of that I probably just wanted acknowledgement. Hence my seemingly inpatience tone, did'nt mean to be, just feeling a bit fragile (


Well I'll send you a big hug and tell you they will sort themselves out.

I've been introducing new pups to my older dogs for many, many years and invariably some, if not all, react exactly the same way your older bitch is doing now.

I would guess she is scared of the new arrival; they very often are.

How long have you had the puppy?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

shelly11 said:


> And its been a hard few days.
> Older dog is 10 yr old neutered bitch and is displaying seriously concerning aggression towards the pup...10 wk old male. Shes growling, snarling, baring the teeth, hair standing on her back etc. This has meant effectively the house being divided in two at the minute, with all
> movements being carefully managed. Even opening a door to go to another room is a task.
> 
> Has anyone else had this before, and how was it resolved? I know it will take time but if anyone has any tips or advice I would love to hear it right now.


Dont panic its normal, they tend to do one of two things, some ignore the pup totally and wont give it the time of day, others growl, show teeth, lunge and even chase the pup off and nip. Its usually all noise and posturing although it can look alarming.

Normally older dogs are pretty savvy and soon clue up that the pup if given free range can make their lives a misery, once boundaries are established usually they start to do things like let the pup have access and lay with them as long as they dont get in their faces and keep on, and eventually usually invite play and end it at their instigation.

As long as the older dog is not actually making contact and going to hurt the pup and the pup doesnt seem frightened and takes heed then usually it all calms down and its nothing to worry about.

Kobi hated Nanuq when she came as a pup and they love each other now. My old Laska gave Kobi a right telling off and he was presented with a growl and a face full of her teeth when he jumped on her back as soon as he arrived and showed no respect, and she become like his mum and they adored each other. Just supervise and give it time Im sure it will all settle down. Unless a dog is really unstable and got agression problems in general its usually nothing to worry about.


----------



## Malmum

shelly11 said:


> Thanks guys, 47 views and not a word of encouragement


Lol - you get that sometimes on here perhaps just the timing of when the thread goes up, dunno!

Hope you have some success with the advice given I find bitches far more unfriendly than males from my experience and my Mal bitch is separated from all but Flynn her son. They can be moody cows at the best of times, so ive had baby gates for nearly eight years now - very depressing at times!

Hopefully given time your girl will improve, taking them on walks together may help build a bond once pup can go out


----------



## Tigerneko

Hiya, - I hope it all works out for you!

I had the opposite thing really, one of my dogs, Tiger is a real nasty sod with some dogs when he wants to be, but he is fine with our elderly bitch. when we brought our puppy home, I was completely terrified thinking that we'd let them loose together and he'd just kill her, but from the second we brought her home he completely loved her - he flashes his teeth at her over toys and stuff but still lets her play with them, and sometimes if he wants to play a game, he'll shove a toy in her face until she plays with him :lol: when they are playing, he spends the majority of the time belly-up at her, and he quite often allows her to win at tuggy games, he is SUCH a brilliant 'brother' to her and I couldn't imagine Tiger without Mabel now 

Just try and persevere, follow some of the advice and experience on this thread and if you are still struggling at home then I would maybe contact a proper behaviourist in your area who can come to your home and actually watch their interaction and suggest something for you. It can be difficult to advise on these things over the internet as we ourselves cannot see what your older dog is actually doing - the behaviour might not be as 'bad' as it looks to you, sometimes when they are laying down the law, it can look really scary and aggressive to us, when at the dogs level it is just a normal/stern warning to the puppy that your older dog is the boss and wants to stay that way. However, based on your description alone, it does sound a little more serious than that.

I hope you have some better developments soon, 11 years is quite old to be introducing a pup - what breed is your older dog? Is she in good health, e.g. stable on her legs, good eyesight & hearing? If she is a bit frail then she may well be frightened of the puppy knocking her or startling her. 11 is a funny age really, for some dogs it isn't particularly old, but for others 11 is a very grand age!


----------



## MollySmith

Tigerneko said:


> Hiya, - I hope it all works out for you!
> 
> I had the opposite thing really, one of my dogs, Tiger is a real nasty sod with some dogs when he wants to be, but he is fine with our elderly bitch. when we brought our puppy home, I was completely terrified thinking that we'd let them loose together and he'd just kill her, but from the second we brought her home he completely loved her - he flashes his teeth at her over toys and stuff but still lets her play with them, and sometimes if he wants to play a game, he'll shove a toy in her face until she plays with him :lol: when they are playing, he spends the majority of the time belly-up at her, and he quite often allows her to win at tuggy games, he is SUCH a brilliant 'brother' to her and I couldn't imagine Tiger without Mabel now
> 
> Just try and persevere, follow some of the advice and experience on this thread and if you are still struggling at home then I would maybe contact a proper behaviourist in your area who can come to your home and actually watch their interaction and suggest something for you. It can be difficult to advise on these things over the internet as we ourselves cannot see what your older dog is actually doing - the behaviour might not be as 'bad' as it looks to you, sometimes when they are laying down the law, it can look really scary and aggressive to us, when at the dogs level it is just a normal/stern warning to the puppy that your older dog is the boss and wants to stay that way. However, based on your description alone, it does sound a little more serious than that.
> 
> I hope you have some better developments soon, 11 years is quite old to be introducing a pup - what breed is your older dog? Is she in good health, e.g. stable on her legs, good eyesight & hearing? If she is a bit frail then she may well be frightened of the puppy knocking her or startling her. 11 is a funny age really, for some dogs it isn't particularly old, but for others 11 is a very grand age!


Agree, it's very hard to Internet diagnose, I think at best reassure really. I was one of the 47 who viewed and didn't comment, I wanted to chat with my gran who has introduced pups to older dogs all her life. she says much the same as the advice here, I have not much more to add than to to say if it reduces you to tears and you are wondering whether to hold onto the pup then def call in a behaviourist. Probably a good idea to post in the training section to see if they can recommend one or ask your vet.


----------



## Guest

Thanks all, just to clarify I have not even thought of rehoming the pup! Lots of things to try out to help the situation.

Took them out for walk again last night and it was good, no growling or snarling until we came back into out street!

Both are Jrt's,, older one still very active and lively. She meets dogs nicely on walks and enjoys walking with other dogs. She does however not like it when small children come to the house,, has always been like that but get loved our kids throughout their babyhood, toddlerhood etc,, she dotes on them..

I am hoping that the dyadic nature of walking side by side in a neutral venue will over time settle her once pup has finished his vacs. 

The pup is thankfully exremely good natured and great temperament so hopefully he will remain this way, he has not been distressed or anything when getting snarled at. 

Just had a low night last night and I felt bad for both of them,, her for being so anxious or nervous round him, him for being put in puppy pen more often than I would have liked.

It is honestly is not just all show, she is I would say nervous aggressive near him as well as territorial. She however has been in kitchen quite a lot last night and this morning and has been in good form ,,, well that is until the pup moves in the pen or makes a noise. Ah well I do like a challenge!

But on the positive side....I was only up with the pup last night every 3.5 hours and each time he alerted me he had to go potty and promptly did his business in the garden and settled quickly in crate again to sleep! I had been really worried that puppy pen and pee pads would undo this but we are still on track 

Again, thanks all for advice and encouragement, really helped.


----------



## Dogless

I'm pleased that you feel a little better this morning shelly. I was one of the "non - repliers" too - I have never been in your situation so didn't have any useful advice and, although I would have loved to tell you that it would all be alright as you wanted folk to, I also couldn't do that without knowing whether it would be!! .


----------



## lozzibear

I had problems with my older dog when I introduced my pup. 

My older dog, Jake, has always been good with puppies, but he will make the boundaries clear and his puppy license towards them is short. However, it was completely different with a puppy who was in the house... even though he has had many dogs in the house before, so that wasn't an issue either. 

Jake wasn't aggressive as such, he did his best to ignore Arrow but if Arrow went too close, he would snarl and move away. I think if Arrow didn't take the warning, then Jake would have stepped it up. I made sure they were never left alone together, and I made sure Jake still got alone time. He was still getting his walks alone, and we took him to OHs house a lot because he loves it there and we spent a lot of time there, fussing him and having quality time with him. 

I found he got slightly better once Arrow could join him for walks, and they were spending time together in a bigger environment. They still weren't great, but they had occasional plays, and Jake would tolerate him and even protect him if another dog tried to start on Arrow. He wouldn't allow Arrow to lie close to him or anything though, and always kept a distance. 

Now, they are so different. They get on brilliant, Jake is no longer scared to touch Arrow, they lie together on their bed, they eat together, they play together, they groom each other... the relationship has changed so much, and it is wonderful now. It can take time, and it did for us (Arrow is now 9 months old, and it was only when he reached about 7 months that Jake really changed towards him) but it is so worth it. 

I know that probably doesn't help much because your dog is actively aggressive towards your pup... but I would make sure the pup is kept safe, but I would give your bitch more time to get used to the pup...


----------



## Christine Kidney

shelly11 said:


> And its been a hard few days.
> Older dog is 10 yr old neutered bitch and is displaying seriously concerning aggression towards the pup...10 wk old male. Shes growling, snarling, baring the teeth, hair standing on her back etc. This has meant effectively the house being divided in two at the minute, with all
> movements being carefully managed. Even opening a door to go to another room is a task.
> 
> Has anyone else had this before, and how was it resolved? I know it will take time but if anyone has any tips or advice I would love to hear it right now.


Shelly, did that sort itself out? I'm getting a new pup in June and I'm worried about MY neutered 10 year old female.


----------



## Burrowzig

Christine Kidney said:


> Shelly, did that sort itself out? I'm getting a new pup in June and I'm worried about MY neutered 10 year old female.


Shelly hasn't been back, I don't think.
My spayed bitch Ziggy was about 8 when I got a bitch puppy (Kite). They were OK together after a couple of days. Then nearly 3 years ago, I had a litter from Kite and the old one was brilliant with all 6 pups, and still is with the 2 that I kept though she's now 15 and can't see or hear too well, and has arthritis in both hips and a shoulder. The 'brats' still play with her and she with them. However some antagonism has developed Kite (now 7) towards the Ziggy, and there have been a few attacks. These have coincided with Ziggy being ill - her pancreatitis before it was diagnosed, and last time was when Ziggy had a tooth root abscess and smelt bad. Or it could be because Kite and her 2 daughters are a family, and Ziggy is an outsider.


----------

